# Processor Fan noise



## michigan (Mar 29, 2008)

On start up, I have a very loud whrring sound that will quiet down in just a minute or two. Because I am retired and have very little spare money, I asked a friend, who does maintenance on computers for the school system, to take a look and listen. She said it was the Processor Fan. 

I would like to be able to buy a fan and have her install it but have no idea where would be a good place to purchase one. I do have the Model Number and the parts number. I would appreciate a good source for parts.

Also can anyone tell me if a fan is making noise on start up, how much life it has left in it? 

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi michigan Welcome to TSF :wave:
You could Google the Part Number and see what you come Up with.
This noise It it Just he fan running at High RPM then slowing down or Does it sound like some thing dry.
If it is a dry bushing you can peal up the sticker on the hub of the fan and put a small drop of 3n1 Or some other light oil on the bushing.


----------



## michigan (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh boy, I'll try to answer your question, it might be the fan running at High RPM as it will quite down after things are loaded, now I don't know if that is the right term, but it does quite down. The fan that I'm talking about is in a silver box and I am not about to try to see if I can get inside of it. I don't know if it sounds dry or not, but even though it makes very little noise compared to the noise it makes when it starts up, it still has a slight whrring sound that it did not have before.
Thank you so much for your reply and welcome.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Michigan









There's some things you can do, not so much to quieten the fan, but reduce it's load so it don't need to run so fast.

Get a can of compressed air and a fairly stiff artist's paintbrush - about 1/2" brush will do nicely.

Where the fan sits on top of the CPU heatsink, it's usually held in by 4 screws - one in each corner going into the vanes below it. Unscrew and remove the fan, taking care not to drop the screws.

With the compressed air and the paintbrush, remove all traces of dust from between the heatsink vanes. Using same, remove all dust from the rest of the PC insides - careful around the component's legs, but do them too. Don't forget to clean the fan blades, they can be temporarily jammed with a matchstick/screwdriver/small child to stop the blades moving while brushing.

Dust acts just like the lagging in a loft, keeping warmth in and stopping air circulation. No air = hot components = high fan speeds making lots of noise.

To oil a fan, you don't usually need to dismantle it, just carefully remove the sticky label, mounted on the hub on one side. There might be a plastic/rubber disc underneath to keep dust out the bearings, carefully pry it out. Drip in approx 1/4 drop of light oil (3 in 1 or equivalent). Replace dust disc (if present) and stick the label back on.

The whole thing is quicker than typing these instructions on how to do it











PS if you work out how to get a 1/4 drip, please let me know


----------



## colep2003 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi I live in Michigan also...

Im not a licenced technition...but what you need is someone to look at it localy.

But its not likely I could get to your place.

It could be the start up process...some fans are diff than others.

My PC whirs, but its desighned liked that.


----------

